# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Trainin Fox Style

## mando

GUYS HAS ANYONE SEEN BERTIL'S TRAINING VIDEOS ?? WHAT ABOUT HIS TRAINING STYLE AND SPLIT ??? I SAW A PIC OF HIS WITH HIS COUSIN TODAY AT THE GYM TAKEN A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO , AND WHAT CAN I SAY !! I WAS TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY , I RECKON FOX WAS JUS AS GOOD AS LEE HANEY IF NOT BETTER :Devil Grin:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## silverfox

I believe he did high volume. like 20-30 set range.

----------

